# Caramelle a/alla fragola



## simpic

"Caramella a/alla fragola"
"Torta a/al cioccolato"

Qua é la forma corretta? Dal punto di vista dell'analisi logica e grammaticale cos'é quel _a/al/alla_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scusa, ma chi mai direbbe "torta a cioccolato"?


----------



## bearded

Ciao, simpic.
Le espressioni ..alla fragola / al cioccolato (la semplice preposizione 'a' è sbagliata in questi casi, come ha fatto notare Paul) significano ''col sapore di fragola/col cioccolato''.
Leggi questa vecchia discussione:
Ho mangiato una pizza ai quattro formaggi
e questa:
Una pizza con patate/alle patate
Quanto all' analisi logica, il complemento è discutibile (di modo, di materia...).


----------



## simpic

Paulfromitaly said:


> Scusa, ma chi mai direbbe "torta a cioccolato"?


Non lo so, se ho chiesto è perchè l'ho sentito dire.



bearded said:


> Ciao, simpic.
> Le espressioni ..alla fragola / al cioccolato (la semplice preposizione 'a' è sbagliata in questi casi, come ha fatto notare Paul) significano ''col sapore di fragola/col cioccolato''.
> Leggi questa vecchia discussione:
> Ho mangiato una pizza ai quattro formaggi
> e questa:
> Una pizza con patate/alle patate
> Quanto all' analisi logica, il complemento è discutibile (di modo, di materia...).


Ciao, esattamente sai dirmi perchè solo con "a" è sbagliata?
Le altre espressioni "alla fragola/al cioccolato" che significano "col sapore di fragola/col cioccolato'' hanno in più l'articolo, dico bene?

"a" + "la" = "alla"
"a + il" = "al"

Perchè con la preposizione semplice è errata, e quella con la preposizione composta è esatta?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

simpic said:


> se ho chiesto è perchè l'ho sentito dire


Magari dipenderà anche da chi l'ha detto?
Se lo dice uno straniero posso capire, un madrelingua no.


----------



## Pietruzzo

simpic said:


> Perchè con la preposizione semplice è errata, e quella con la preposizione composta è esatta?


Perchè questo è l'uso consolidato nella lingua italiana.


----------



## simpic

Paulfromitaly said:


> Magari dipenderà anche da chi l'ha detto?
> Se lo dice uno straniero posso capire, un madrelingua no.


Indipendentemente da chi l'ha detto, forse effettivamente uno straniero, mi ero posto il dubbio da cosa derivasse il fatto che detto con la preposizione composta è corretto, mentre detto con la preposizione semplice è errato. Sai essermi di aiuto?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Simpic.


simpic said:


> Qua*l è* la forma corretta? Dal punto di vista dell'analisi logica e grammaticale cos'*è* quel _a/al/alla_?


 Dal punto di vista grammaticale è una preposizione, da quello logico introduce un'apposizione di qualità. Parlare di complemento indiretto senza un predicato non mi pare proprio corretto, a meno che non si voglia intendere che sia sottointeso: ad esempio, "Caramelle [*fatte*] alla fragola". In questo caso la preposizione introdurrebbe un complemento di qualità.


simpic said:


> Perch*é *con la preposizione semplice è errata*_*e quella con la preposizione composta è esatta?


 Per il semplice motivo che di norma il sostantivo vuole essere preceduto dall'articolo, quando ciò non avviene si tratta di un'eccezione alla regola.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Parlare di complemento indiretto senza un predicato non mi pare proprio corretto, a meno che...


Quindi, se qualcuno esclama ''Oh, il tavolo di mio padre!'', secondo te 'di mio padre' non è un complemento di specificazione a meno che non ci sia un verbo sottinteso...? Esistono ''apposizioni di specificazione''? E parimenti in ''Ah, la caramella alla fragola!'' la parte 'alla fragola' diventa un complemento (di qualità/materia...?) solo se viene aggiunto un predicato? A me sembra una teoria un po'...azzardata (ma se tu citassi una fonte davvero autorevole in merito, l' accetterei).


----------



## dragonseven

Tempo per cercare in fonti davvero autorevoli, mi manca.
Per me "caramella alla fragola" non è una frase di senso compiuto, quindi che si complementa? Per me è un nome con un'apposizione che ne determina la qualità. 
Se la frase fosse «la caramella è alla fragola» allora penso che avremmo un complemento predicativo del soggetto, ma la mia analisi potrebbe essere del tutto errata, ovviamente. 
Altre varianti non cito per restare in tema con l'OP.


----------



## bearded

Grazie della risposta, dragon
Forse seguiamo criteri leggermente diversi circa le definizioni di complementi e apposizioni. Comunque concordo sull'opportunità di abbandonare qui questo tema, per non finire davvero 'off topic'.


----------



## simpic

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Simpic.
> Dal punto di vista grammaticale è una preposizione, da quello logico introduce un'apposizione di qualità. Parlare di complemento indiretto senza un predicato non mi pare proprio corretto, a meno che non si voglia intendere che sia sottointeso: ad esempio, "Caramelle [*fatte*] alla fragola". In questo caso la preposizione introdurrebbe un complemento di qualità.
> Per il semplice motivo che di norma il sostantivo vuole essere preceduto dall'articolo, quando ciò non avviene si tratta di un'eccezione alla regola.


Grazie, sei stato molto chiaro, era la risposta che cercavo.
Inoltre ti ringrazio per aver corretto il mio testo  ...volevo modificare i miei precedenti messaggi ma a quanto pare posso farlo solo entro un tot di tempo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> introduce un'apposizione di qualità. Parlare di complemento indiretto senza un predicato non mi pare proprio corretto,


La mia opinione è diversa.
L'apposizione deve avere lo stesso referente del nome a cui si affianca. Praticamente un nome e la sua apposizione indicano la stessa cosa o persona. In "una torta gelato" "gelato " è un'apposizione perchè si tratta di una torta che è anche un gelato  (o un gelato che è anche una torta). In "torta alle fragole" torta e fragole sono due entità distinte e non si può quindi parlare di apposizione.
Inoltre non è vero che i complementi debbano necessariamente dipendere dal predicato. Per esempio i complementi di specificazione, materia o qualità (appunto) spesso dipendono dal soggetto o da altri complementi.


----------



## bearded

Concordo con Pietruzzo - in assenza di evidenze contrarie.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> In "torta alle fragole" torta e fragole sono due entità distinte e non si può quindi parlare di apposizione.


Ah, sí? Vorrei proprio vederti a dividere le fragole o la menta dalle caramelle. 


> Inoltre non è vero che i complementi debbano necessariamente dipendere dal predicato. Per esempio i complementi di specificazione, materia o qualità (appunto) spesso dipendono dal soggetto o da altri complementi.


Va bene, ci sono delle grammatiche che esprimono il tuo stesso concetto, ossia esse inseriscono gli attributi e le apposizioni nelle espansioni dirette, ovvero chiamano espansioni tutto ciò che arricchisce o completa una frase semplice: quando si unisce al verbo direttamente, cioè senza l'aiuto di preposizioni, un'espansione è diretta; in caso contrario è chiamata indiretta.
*Le espansioni dirette* sono *l'attributo*, *l'apposizione*, *il complemento oggetto* e *i predicativi*. *Le espansioni indirette* (o complementi indiretti) sono svariate: *il complemento di specificazione*, *di termine*, *di qualità*, *di luogo*, ecc.
Ma, personalmente, non sono dello stesso avviso.
Per me, i complementi sono argomenti del verbo che possono riferirsi anche al soggetto, o all'oggetto, o ad un altro complemento, cioè arricchiscono o completano una frase semplice. 
La frase semplice è formata da un sintagma nominale e da uno verbale, ossia da un soggetto e da un predicato.
Per le suddette grammatiche, dire «il calore *dell'estate*» è *un complemento di specificazione*, mentre dire «il calore *estivo*» è *un attributo*. Allora io mi chiedo: «Come posso dire la stessa cosa con un'apposizione?», la risposta è che non è possibile, perché l'unico modo che mi è dato per farlo viene definito come complemento, solo perché vi è presente una preposizione! Però noi sappiamo benissimo che esistono *dei complementi oggetto accompagnati da una preposizione*, ossia quando questa funge da *partitivo*: «Ho mangiato *delle mele*» (che non è da confondere con il complemento partitivo). 
Quindi, non è vero che in presenza di preposizione non si può avere un'espansione diretta!
Ed ancora per le suddette grammatiche, dire «Scegliemmo Gigi *come portiere*» è *un complemento predicativo*, mentre dire «Gigi, *come portiere*» è *un'apposizione*. E su questo non ho nulla da ridire.

In conclusione, "Caramelle alla fragola" non è una frase, per cui non v'è un sintagma, è un nome con un sostantivo che lo determina direttamente, anche se v'è una preposizione. Se voi volete dire che "alla fragola" completa il sintagma nominale "Caramelle" della frase semplice o minima "Caramelle alla fragola", bene, è la vostra opinione ed io la rispetto, ma permettetemi di essere di parere diverso (a meno che qualcuno non porti evidenze contrarie  ). 

Buona fine di settimana!

"Il complemento è un'espressione in grado di completare, specificare o arricchire il significato del nucleo frasale costituito da soggetto e predicato; 

Elisa De Roberto", da Dubbi sull'italiano? Risponde il linguista/3

"Il *complemento* (dal latino _complementum_, da _complēre_, "riempire", "completare") è un termine della grammatica tradizionale (in particolare dell'analisi sintattica). Indica un elemento della frase (una parola o un gruppo di parole) che ha la funzione di completare, arricchire o specificare il significato, e quindi l'informazione, del predicato verbale.[1]", Gian Luigi Beccaria (a cura di), _Dizionario di linguistica e di filologia, metrica, retorica_, ed. Einaudi, Torino, 2004, ISBN 978-88-06-16942-8, da Complemento (linguistica) - Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Va bene, ci sono delle grammatiche che esprimono il tuo stesso concetto


Caro dragon,

Peccato che evidentemente Pietruzzo ed io da un lato, e tu dall'altro, consultiamo grammatiche diverse!  Ecco ad es. la definizione in Treccani del ''complemento di specificazione'': _Il complemento di specificazione indica una persona, un oggetto o un fatto che servono a specificare o precisare meglio il significato *della parola *da cui dipende._
È vero che poi tutti gli esempi contengono un predicato.... , ma nella definizione non vi è traccia _della necessità _di un predicato.
SPECIFICAZIONE, COMPLEMENTO DI.

Ed ecco qui , sempre su Treccani, una buona definizione del complemento di qualità: _È il complemento che indica la qualità di una persona o di un essere inanimato, in senso sia proprio sia figurato. Esso può essere introdotto dalle preposizioni di,a,da,con._
Esempio: *schermo a cristalli liquidi. *(L'analogia di questo esempio con ''caramella alla fragola'' è lampante).
QUALITÀ, COMPLEMENTO DI .
Anche qui nessuna traccia della necessità di un predicato.

Quanto alle apposizioni, ecco qui una mia idea di apposizione: ''Mio cugino, _un notissimo artista'' _(nessun parallelo con ''alla fragola'').
Mi dispiace che - com'è accaduto qualche volta anche in passato - le nostre vedute sulla questione non coincidano.

Anche a te buona fine settimana.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> È vero che poi tutti gli esempi contengono un predicato.... , ma nella definizione non vi è traccia _della necessità _di un predicato.
> 
> Ed ecco qui, sempre su Treccani, una buona definizione del complemento di qualità: _È il complemento che indica la qualità di una persona o di un essere inanimato, in senso sia proprio sia figurato. Esso può essere introdotto dalle preposizioni di, a, da, con._
> Esempio: *schermo a cristalli liquidi. *(L'analogia di questo esempio con ''caramella alla fragola'' è lampante).
> Anche qui nessuna traccia della necessità di un predicato.


Caro Bearded, dato che evidentemente ti convince molto piú quanto dice il/la Treccani rispetto a quanto dico io (e ci mancherebbe!  ) o il Beccaria, vorrei riportarti proprio quanto scrive il vocabolario, l'enciclopedia e la grammatica Treccani, non sui singoli complementi come tu hai fatto, ma appunto cosa significa la parola complemento, ché è qui che secondo me si nasconde l'arcano, la nostra divergenza.
Tu affermi che nelle definizioni che hai trovato non v'è traccia della necessità di un predicato, però nel vocabolario Treccani si dice anche che "{i}n grammatica, [il complemento è] ogni elemento che serve a completare la frase, oltre a quelli, soggetto e predicato, che ne formano la parte essenziale e oltre agli elementi aggiuntivi, attributi e apposizioni" (  compleménto in Vocabolario - Treccani ); nell'enciclopedia specifica che "[n]ell’approccio tradizionale, infatti, si distinguono come elementi fondamentali della frase il soggetto e il predicato (➔ analisi logica; ➔frasi nucleari). I complementi sono invece considerati elementi facoltativi, definiti come «determinazioni di varia natura che si aggiungono al soggetto e al predicato verbale per completare il significato della frase» (Trifone & Palermo 2007: 187). Dunque i complementi danno informazioni aggiuntive sull’oggetto sul quale si esercita l’azione del predicato, o sul suo punto di arrivo o termine, o sul luogo o sul tempo nel quale l’evento si colloca, o sulla causa scatenante dell’evento, ecc." (  complementi in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano" ); nella grammatica ribadisce quanto già scritto nel vocabolario: "Nell’analisi logica, i complementi sono quegli elementi che completano la frase, aggiungendosi al ➔soggetto e al predicato (che ne costituiscono la parte essenziale) e agli eventuali ➔attributi e ➔apposizioni" ( COMPLEMENTI in "La grammatica italiana"). Attenzione! Non v'è scritto in nessuno dei tre tomi che il complemento si aggiunge per completare il significato di una frase al solo soggetto o al solo predicato verbale, bensí, ad un'attenta lettura, si afferma che il complemento si aggiunge "al soggetto *e* al predicato verbale".
Ora devo ripetermi, se tu e chi con te ritenete che "Caramella" sia di per sé una frase (minima o semplice), allora fate bene a ritenere che "alla fragola" sia un complemento, altrimenti...



> Mi dispiace che - com'è accaduto qualche volta anche in passato - le nostre vedute sulla questione non coincidano.


Sinceramente, a me non dispiace affatto e non lo ritengo un peccato, d'altronde è avvincente che la si pensi in maniera differente, rende la vita nostra meno piatta e noiosa.
Penso inoltre che, sulla questione, nessuno di noi se ne faccia troppo un cruccio, poiché l'analisi logica nient'altro è se non un atto del tutto accademico: intendo dire che la nostra vita può comunque proseguire a prescindere da chi abbia la vera ragione.
Spero che converrai con me almeno su questo punto. 

Ciao,
Dragon


(MODIFICA: Corretti alcuni collegamenti non funzionanti.)


----------



## bearded

Caro dragon, certamente concordo con te sul fatto che la nostra vita può proseguire indipendentemente dalla definizione sintattica di ''alla fragola''.
Vorrei ancora esporre solo un paio di considerazioni a favore della mia tesi:

- Treccani appare un po' in contraddizione con se stesso quando definisce il complemento di qualità in due modi diversi (vedi definizione da te citata e definizione da me citata con esempio ''schermo a cristalli liquidi'';
- Treccani stesso cita più avanti la grammatica del Prandi (il quale per diversi complementi, ad es. quello di specificazione, parla di _espansione del nome, _non del verbo), ed a questo proposito afferma (cito sempre Treccani): _Questa sistemazione del Prandi pare di gran lunga preferibile...
_
Prescindendo comunque dalle varie possibili teorie, se esaminiamo queste 3 espressioni

- _caramelle alla fragola _(ad es. nell'insegna di un negozio)
- _ti do delle caramelle alla fragola
- queste caramelle sono alla fragola
_
(l'ultima contiene presumibilmente il predicato - in questo caso copula - da te considerato indispensabile),
secondo me la parte ''alla fragola'' è sempre un complemento di qualità.  Al massimo ti posso concedere che questo complemento nelle prime due espressioni abbia un valore 'attributivo' (comunque non valore di apposizione), ma per me sempre complemento resta.

Sono contento se con ciò rendo la tua vita ''meno piatta e noiosa''... , e spero, amico mio, che non siano solo queste discussioni a renderla così.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Sono contento se con ciò rendo la tua vita ''meno piatta e noiosa''... , e spero, amico mio, che non siano solo queste discussioni a renderla così.


 Ovviamente, quella frase voleva essere di carattere generale, non mi riferivo esclusivamente a quest'ambito né alle sole discussioni qui presenti. 
Personalmente, in questi casi seguo la logica basata sui significati delle parole che si usano per definire qualcosa; non quanto mi è stato insegnato a suo tempo a scuola.
Seguendo il tuo ragionamento, se dico «La Commedia» e gli aggiungo «Divina» o se dico «La Divina Commedia» e gli aggiungo «un poema in endecasillabi» o «di Dante Alighieri» sempre sto completando una frase specificando il soggetto (in realtà l'oggetto), dunque sarei sempre di fronte ad un complemento di specificazione. È cosí?


bearded said:


> (l'ultima contiene presumibilmente il predicato - in questo caso copula - da te considerato indispensabile),


 Ma non sono io a considerarlo "indispensabile", bensí i grammatici che ritengono espressiva, veicolante un messaggio, una frase comprendente almeno un soggetto e un predicato: frase semplice, minima, nucleare. Poi, noi, sappiamo benissimo che in italiano piú il primo che il secondo possono anche essere sottintesi.


> secondo me la parte ''alla fragola'' è sempre un complemento di qualità. Al massimo ti posso concedere che questo complemento nelle prime due espressioni abbia un valore 'attributivo' (comunque non valore di apposizione)


 Solitamente, l'apposizione ha valore attributivo: "Sostanzialmente, la differenza tra apposizione e attributo è che la funzione della prima è sempre accessoria, mentre quella dell'attributo può essere necessaria all'espressività di un enunciato (cfr. il vocabolario Treccani, _ad vocem_)". Pertanto, se si omette l'apposizione non comporta alcuna alterazione della grammaticalità della frase.
Quindi, se quando mi dai quelle caramelle intendi “calcare” sul fatto che sono "alla fragola"... Va bene, concordo con te che allora ha valore attributivo. Però, essendoci un soggetto e un predicato, ossia un agente e un'azione in corso, il beneficiario riceve un oggetto con la sua specificazione di qualità. Per cui, nella seconda tua frase, ritengo sia un complemento indiretto dell'oggetto dato (dare: Cosa mi dai? Caramelle. Di che tipo è l'oggetto che mi dai? Alla fragola.).
Nella prima [non] frase, se io ti chiedessi: «Cosa sono?», tu mi risponderesti "[Sono] Caramelle alla fragola". Bene! Però, per la mia domanda, mi bastava sapere che esse sono caramelle, perché mi parevano sassi. 
Tu mi hai fornito il complemento di qualità, per me predicativo dell'oggetto, forse perché pensavi che era ciò che mi interessava, ma a me bastava quello diretto, quindi io prenderei quella specificazione come un'apposizione sapendo che nella tua risposta ha valore attributivo.
Vedi come sono complicato?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Vedi come sono complicato?


Speriamo che a causa delle nostre rispettive complicazioni, disquisizioni e citazioni l'interrogante iniziale non sia rimasto del tutto sconcertato.  Credo che ciascuno di noi abbia illustrato le proprie opinioni a sufficienza: saranno i lettori, o i posteri, a giudicare - sempreché  ne esistano e abbiano abbastanza pazienza! Nel tuo ultimo intervento mi sembra che il tuo punto di vista si sia avvicinato al mio - o viceversa.. Però anche tra amici non si può sempre essere d'accordo in tutto e su tutto: bisogna accettare questo fatto, così va il mondo.


----------

